

AngularJS 1.4 - bauerpl
https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md

======
mixonic
No blog post yet (should be at
[http://angularjs.blogspot.ca/](http://angularjs.blogspot.ca/)), but you can
read the changelog here:

* [https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/v1.4.0/CHANGELOG....](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/v1.4.0/CHANGELOG.md)

~~~
MadcapJake
Found the blog post on their google drive:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ma8baPpeS-
MPgvaqybiPa-6b...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Ma8baPpeS-
MPgvaqybiPa-6b2HQMrGEzSb1wR0mpUDA/edit)

------
skrowl
Changelog -
[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG....](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

~~~
s_kilk
Purely because this tripped us up today:

There is a breaking change to how $cookies works, which is only listed under
one of the RC releases in the change log:
[https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/v1.4.0/CHANGELOG....](https://github.com/angular/angular.js/blob/v1.4.0/CHANGELOG.md#breaking-
changes-2)

------
Narretz
It's not on the CDN yet, and the blog post hasn't been released, so it's not
official yet.

------
yedpodtrzitko
as someone from the Czech Republic, I'm truly impressed by its codename
(jaracimrman-existence). How did that happen?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
What does it mean?

~~~
omaksi
Jára Cimrman is a Czech fictional character of a national giant.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A1ra_Cimrman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%A1ra_Cimrman)

IMHO it wasn't auto-generated.

~~~
frandroid
The names are generated by the community.
[https://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=a62cb](https://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=a62cb)

------
itsbits
so does this mean Angular 1.4 is released? I still see RC2 version in
homepage..

~~~
theDustRoom
Yes; it's available here:
[https://code.angularjs.org/1.4.0/](https://code.angularjs.org/1.4.0/)

I guess they're just finishing off the blog post/announcement before updating
the main site.

